# Water change



## Gregory Day (24 Feb 2019)

With my tank being so big (wasn’t intended for a planted aquarium) worried about the water changing on such a large scale. Any ideas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (24 Feb 2019)

Probably well worth reading @Filip Krupa  Journal *2000L High tech BEAST**, *he was using a constant drip method with an overflow so the water was constantly being changed, not sure if he is still using it , but he journal is well worth a read esp considering your tank is bigger than his Beast


----------



## Filip Krupa (24 Feb 2019)

Gregory Day said:


> With my tank being so big



Oh joy!!!

My sump overflows into the house waste.
Pretty much all I do to change water is kill the pumps. This reverses the water flow down into the sump, and out the house waste.

To fill back up, I connect a hose to my donwnstairs toilet tap, and chuck warm water straight into the tank.

Hope this helps.
Any other questions, just shout!!! Youre tank will look awesome!!!

Fil


----------



## Filip Krupa (24 Feb 2019)

I should add. I do have a slow drip going into the tank, but still do 50% water changes weekly.

I feel that with a drip, Im always left guessing as to how much of actual water is being changed. I could get better valves, and water flow meters, but dont need all that complexity.

So the drip has been pretty much delegated to the role of keeping the sump topped up, even though its throwing aprox 400L of water in daily.

Fil


----------

